# CBS Masterworks Acoustic Owners



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Posted this on the Acoustic Guitar Forum, as well. So far - 150 "views", no response;

_Anyone out there have one of these, circa late 60's - late 70's? I know they were Fender's-under another name. I own a MWG-550 (MWG - Masterworks Guitar 550) My serial #, a simple "323". Laminate all sides... Ladder-braced... Boxy sound when strummed... I don't know why, but I love this light little monster! I have Elixir 10's on it.

I know I've seen some of you post photos of your CBS acoustics... Wondering how many of you had/have had one of these? (I know this was Fender's lowest hour... But still!)...._


----------

